
Adæpt – Learning complex tools one nudge at a time - gaxun
https://www.gaxun.net/ideas/ad%C3%A6pt/
======
gaxun
I'm still working on finding my voice in these idea posts. This is the second
one and I'm hoping to do at least a few more over the next couple days. Any
feedback on the writing style would be amazing.

